# Berberine



## Granpadutts (Jan 18, 2016)

Has anybody used or found any benefits in using Berberine Hydrochlorine tablets  quite interesting to read articles about this herbal product but would like comments if anybody has used and found this product of benefit to them.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Granpadutts, welcome to the forum  Haven't heard of it - in what way is it potentially useful to people with diabetes?


----------



## Granpadutts (Jan 18, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Granpadutts, welcome to the forum  Haven't heard of it - in what way is it potentially useful to people with diabetes?


 Hi  I was just looking for an alternative to taking Metformin which I have not been able to take because of the side-effects one of the alternative was Berberine  I have done some research and it looks quite an interesting prospect but only wanted to find out if anybody else had tried it


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 18, 2016)

Granpadutts said:


> Hi  I was just looking for an alternative to taking Metformin which I have not been able to take because of the side-effects one of the alternative was Berberine  I have done some research and it looks quite an interesting prospect but only wanted to find out if anybody else had tried it


You should never 'experiment' with patent medicines without at the very least discussing it with your doctor first. You never know what effect they might have. I see a lot of claims being made for it, but no reputable research has been done outside China from what I can tell. I'd be very wary of it.

Sorry if that seems a bit harsh, but I have some serious issues with these so called wonder drugs and they seem to think this stuff can work on everything from hang nails to HIV.


----------



## Granpadutts (Jan 18, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> You should never 'experiment' with patent medicines without at the very least discussing it with your doctor first. You never know what effect they might have. I see a lot of claims being made for it, but no reputable research has been done outside China from what I can tell. I'd be very wary of it.
> 
> Sorry if that seems a bit harsh, but I have some serious issues with these so called wonder drugs and they seem to think this stuff can work on everything from hang nails to HIV.


*Can This Herb Completely Replace Drugs for Type-2 Diabetics? By Dr Frank Schallenberger  just thought you might like to read it could be a locked of old rubbish but who knows can be found on faim.org website regards*


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 18, 2016)

Shades of the old "cinnamon can reverse diabetes" urban myth? Or perhaps shades of the Afrezza farce?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2016)

That's funny Robert !!!  


That's precisely what went through my mind too !!  LOL


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2016)

Granpadutts said:


> Hi  I was just looking for an alternative to taking Metformin which I have not been able to take because of the side-effects one of the alternative was Berberine  I have done some research and it looks quite an interesting prospect but only wanted to find out if anybody else had tried it


Have you tried the 'slow-release' version of metformin Granpadutts? Many people who can't tolerate the ordinary form find the side-effects are much reduced.


----------

